# another directory of IBS studies/abstracts



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

http://qualitycounts.com/fpibs.html


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Thank you Steve. I have been looking for some of those articles and that is a really useful link.gilly


----------

